

Ask HN: Using Octopress for static website generation - mmisu

I was in the process of converting my blog from WordPress to Octopress when I've noticed that the default theme is in HTML5 (not necessarily a bad thing) and it is no rendered correctly by Internet Explorer 7 and 8.<p>Now, I'm not an IE user myself but according to Google Analytics 60% of my readers are IE fans :(. I wonder what solution can I use to make the default theme to show correctly in IE.
======
dkuntz2
You could not use Octopress...

Octopress is just a theme and some nice tools for Jekyll, but you can recreate
those tools yourself.

It also doesn't look horrible in IE7/8, just not fantastic either.

Personally, I would (and previously have) just use Jekyll itself and not worry
about Octopress. I tried using Octopress, but just got annoyed with it, which
caused me to switch away from Jekyll completely, and move to mynt, a simpler
blog-aware static-site generator written in python.

